# Residency Visa issues



## Majdj (Oct 7, 2015)

Dear All,

I have a complicated visa issue and I do not know how to proceed. I have have received an offer back in may to work with an organization, and I got the security clearance in July, but till now i have not received the official offer or contract due to internal processing. 

The problem is, I was working on a fixed term contract job that ended in August, and since i was expecting a new Job, I have not renewed my contract. My UAE residency visa expired today, and I do not know what I should do.

Should i apply for a tourist visa, or should I transfer my residency visa to my husnand's? 

The issue with the spousal visa is that when I applied for the security clearance for the Job back in May, I was single, and I am afraid that if i transfer my visa to my husband, it will be a problem when i get the official offer from my work, because they might say that I have to apply for a new security clearance because of my husband information .

another concern is that if i apply for a spousal residency visa, it might conflict with the visa that i should have by my new job. I don't know how it works, but the immigration might have records saying that i am cleared for another visa and the spousal visa will not work...

What do you think, I only have 4 weeks left here, and I have to figure out what to do...

Thank you

Magda


----------

